# 70's Yamaha Recurve bow - looking for information



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

BowScott.


----------



## BowScott (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Tim,
This is my first go at posting to a chat room. Hoping I can find someone out there who can help solve my mystery.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

I copied you first post to the Traditional section. Someone there may be able to identify it for you.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------

